# TaxMasters



## FastTrax (Aug 30, 2021)

www.corporationwiki.com/Texas/Houston/patrick-r-cox/36582597.aspx

www.goingconcern.com/taxmasters--video-devil/

https://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/taxmasters-patrick-cox-hit-200-judgment/story?id=16040652

https://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/taxmasters-files-bankruptcy/story?id=15932628#.T3YoEsit1YI

www.facebook.com/taxmaster.patrickcox.9

www.twitter.com/search?q=%23TaxMasters


----------

